# random popping/clicking sound



## AK-47 4 Life (Jul 8, 2007)

hello, i purchased a 15 inch macbook pro last month (Processor 2.9 GHz Intel Core i7) and noticed a weird clicking or popping sound coming out of my headphones within the first few days. i changed the headphones and noticed the same thing. the occurrence is somewhat random, but seems to be linked to after playing some sort of audio. the sound had gone away so i decided not to be too worried about it. however, just recently (about a month after purchasing it) i started noticing the random popping sound again. it is hard to describe it but sounds most similar to the sound you hear during a notification when receiving a message while chatting on facebook. i am considering bringing it in to an apple store but was just wondering if anyone could possibly help me with the issue. your help is appreciated!

:smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's what I think it is, it's normal. Mine has been doing it since day one, almost 4 years ago and two difference mainboards (board was swapped for different reason). It's the sound circuits turning off (power being cut to them). Because it's a laptop, it's doing this to save power. On mine you can also sometimes hear it when power goes to the sound circuits when it's about to start playing sounds. But, if it really bugs you, and there is an Apple store near you, I still would say take it to them and see what they say.


----------



## AK-47 4 Life (Jul 8, 2007)

hey thanks for the feedback sinclair...i've found some software called anti-pop and i havent heard any sounds since! hopefully it continues to work but so far so good...thanks again for ur help i appreciate it!


----------

